# router table purchase: artist needing stretcher joint information



## silverivyraven (Dec 23, 2007)

I am an artist and trying to make stretcher joints which are mitered joints basically that are keyed so that you can restretch the canvas if it starts to loosen up. 


anyone have any tips on how i can make this joint with a router and router table?

thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi silverivyraven

Are you taking about the joint below ? ▼

========




silverivyraven said:


> I am an artist and trying to make stretcher joints which are mitered joints basically that are keyed so that you can restretch the canvas if it starts to loosen up.
> 
> 
> anyone have any tips on how i can make this joint with a router and router table?
> ...


----------



## silverivyraven (Dec 23, 2007)

no, it's a keyed miter joint.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Give this a look see

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/cmt-lm1.htm
http://www.cmtusa.com/store/index1....oducts.ihtml&titleimage=titles_routerbits.jpg

Pictures of the CMT router bits
http://www.cmtusa.com/store/xrouter_bits.ihtml


----------



## silverivyraven (Dec 23, 2007)

well, those miter lock joints aren't long enough and don't allow a key to be placed in to stretch the canvas. As far as the Pdf file, the key has to be on the inside. It's the joint on a stretcher bar for canvas frames. It's an open mitered joint like the one a miter lock bit makes bit is approximately 2 inches deep and has a little extra room for a key to be hammered in if necessary.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

It sounds you need something like below that you can make on the table saw.

good luck

=========


----------



## silverivyraven (Dec 23, 2007)

*hmmm*

is there a router bit that does the spline joint with a 2 inch depth?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

yes

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-4-SH-3-B...5107907QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-2-B...5108061QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-2-1...5277974QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-1-2-SH-3-B...6176791QQihZ003QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem


also see below


----------



## silverivyraven (Dec 23, 2007)

It looks like i can do the cut with a large lock miter bit and then with a slot cutter or a straight bit. You have been so helpful... thank you


----------

